# Intro...



## only1jake (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,
I am Jake, I would like to introduce my self. Been building ev's for quite some years now. Did a few small conversions; pocket bike, mini dirt bike. Been hooked since. Done many e-scooters and I am onto my electric motorcycle conversion; http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=16327 . I just recently moved to New Zealand, Wellington (In November). I also have a blog: http://saundersev.blogspot.com/
You will find most information on either the e-s thread or my blog.

Would be nice to hear from some local people here,

Jake


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Jake - Welcome to New Zealand. Looks like you are right into it!

Came across a website recently with an awesome dirt bike conversion you might like to have a look at www.evdrive.com. I am taking his BMW conversion as inspiration for my 316ti.

"crunchtime" is another guy in Wellington you might be able to contact, who is also doing a 316. Gav at kiwiev should be able to put you in touch as crunchtime bought gavs EV for the parts.


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

Nick Smith said:


> Hi Jake - Welcome to New Zealand. Looks like you are right into it!
> 
> Came across a website recently with an awesome dirt bike conversion you might like to have a look at www.evdrive.com. I am taking his BMW conversion as inspiration for my 316ti.
> 
> "crunchtime" is another guy in Wellington you might be able to contact, who is also doing a 316. Gav at kiwiev should be able to put you in touch as crunchtime bought gavs EV for the parts.


 
I'm here 

but mine's a 328, although I guess I should use the past tense now since the M52 is on the floor of the garage (still!)... (If there's ever a competition for the biggest reduction in horsepower going from petrol to batteries, I reckon I'll be a shoe-in. I feel guilty sometimes)

Yep - welcome to Wellington, Jake (although I'm in Lower Hutt, along with (amongst others) evlowrider, who's doing an MX5)... Doesn't the weather make you really glad you moved here?  

There seems to be a growing EV movement here actually - new names keep popping up all the time, and the (only) Electric Vehicle certification dude in Wellington mentioned a couple as well when I eventually got hold of him...

(I should update my build thread...)


----------



## only1jake (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes 
I wouldn't worry at all about loss in horsepower if I were you. You will still be driving an electric car around. Even getting round to converting a car is an achievement in my point of view. I'm sure you will be flying by. (speed wise)

Haha! The weather is alright I guess. Well yes... It is pretty bad. Comparing to where I came from, Spain. 

Yes, At first I had thought that there weren't many people interested in evs around here. This is definitely starting to change. Like you said, More people keep 'popping' up.

When I was looking through the lvv certifier's list I was pretty happy to see there even was an electric vehicle category. Then I looked down to Wellington and was like WOW. For some reason I was overly excited to find out there was one right here.

Have you guys got links to your build threads?

Jake

P.S just to let you know. I am a more active member on endless-sphere and elmoto.net and also bright sparks  For some reason I don't seem to get on diyelectriccar forum much...


----------



## only1jake (Jun 20, 2010)

I found your thread crunchtime


----------

